# Anybody done a SLO clone build?



## djg (10 mo ago)

I'm giving some thoughts to doing a SLO clone build of some kind or another. Does anyone have any advice or direct experience? I'm looking at these two...


5 Watt SLO
Amps > 5W Soldano SLO : DIY Fever – Building my own guitars, amps and pedals

Soldano Preamp MK2
Amps > Soldano Preamp MK2 : DIY Fever – Building my own guitars, amps and pedals


...or maybe stepping up on a 50W build from C3. Really wish they had a 30W kit though. That would be a lock for me.

Parts
http://c3amps.com/SLO%20Parts.html


----------

